# What's happening with Postmates ?



## Sethhh (Jan 11, 2017)

Why so many $0.00 tips ?

Anyone else getting this in the Los Angeles area ?

Share your thoughts and feelings


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Cheap people from UberEats moving to Postmates?


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

I started and did some deliveries during like 3 weeks period.. a problem with my bank acc never found out what until i change info to star getting pay, now that im getting pay all the orders i receive i have to pay with PM card to p/u so i dont accept it because the waiting time no been paid .. other than that no problem with tips in Miami area


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

This is why I stopped PM. I used to get 70-80% tips when I first started (my first gig). These days it's under 50%. I still use PM occasionally when I work mornings. I think I've taken 5 orders in the last 2 weeks and only one tipped


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Majority of the younger people that use postmates don't tip.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

mayor problem for me with PM are the orders we need to arrive put it in pay and wait for it, nothing like just arrive p/u and go


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

I stopped doing PM a few months ago for this reason. Have discussed it with other drivers in the field who have also been gone from 5 stars and mostly tips to getting 5 stars and hardly any tips? No thanks. I checked back in with PM a few weeks ago (1-2 deliveries/week between DD shifts). Seems to be 50% who tip. Meh.


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

Same...I stopped postmates because of this bs. I dont even use it as a filler anymore. 

The risk isnt worth it tbh. So many orders are now under 10$ and a complete waste of time. Even when I take the orders that are above 20$ the chance of not getting tipped is way to high. 

Someone should publicly address how its important to tip delivery drivers as these apps become more popular.


----------



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

PM is varies on location. I know most college residence, or young adult will not tip well or at all. But for business and high class residency, I usually get tips . But I can't decide who I can deliver for. All I know is what restaurant and store that I had in the past where I usually get tips.


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Has to do with area in Pasadena is okay 
But I write the name of the ones who don't tip and I give them surprise next time I am going there


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nothing to do with area. It has more to do with age and race.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Nothing to do with area. It has more to do with age and race.


No it doesn't. I've been tipped by all races, young and older. More to do with day of the week and time of day. I know late night near the college in LBC on weekends is super busy and tips plentiful. With that said PM still comes in last since GH, DD and Cavy all pay more. I very rarely work PM these days.


----------

